# Tips for photoshoot gig



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey everyone! For those of you who have done photoshoot makeup, what are your tips? This will be my first photoshoot where I'll be the makeup artist. I have to prepare myself for anything from neutral to crazy dramatic makeup looks. I do not yet know what theme the photographer is going for yet but I will know soon. The photoshoot is gonna be in August in So Cal. Thank you so much!! I'm so nervous right now and the time isn't even close yet!


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 13, 2009)

Relax.

Pay attention to details, ask questions of photographer like lighting (whether it's going to hard or diffused, flash or no flash, using filters, shooting B&W). All the info you get from the photog will help you decide how to apply the m/u. Hard lighting in general washes out m/u, so you have to apply twice as much. Makeup for shoots generally looks 2ce as much than other types of makeup. But apply it in thin layers, so it doesn't just look like you packed it on.

Set a time limit for yourself for turning out the talent prepared (an hour, hair mu).

Start with clean beauty mu. Save the creative stuff for much later.

Pack what you think you need. Don't pack everything. Get as much info on the concept of the shoot, so you can take what you need plus a little extra. You don't want to pack everything and have people at the shoot who "borrow" stuff. Try and palette everything in simple palettes, so no one knows that's Dior lipstick and want it. be watchful with your kit.

Think about why you are doing something before you do it e.g: why am I shadowing her crease? does the talent need shadow in her crease or will it help her eyes more if I shadow above the crease, on the fold? (usual treatment for those with heavy creases). Think while applying. Instinct comes with practise.

Try and avoid over-shimmery products, mineral face powders and spf in a lot of your products. It can look greasy.

Work a little longer on the skin. If your e/s is flawless and the talent's skin is splotchy, it's not going to be good. Do such a good job on the skin, it'll need little retouching. Also pay attention to brows. Blend well, because the camera picks up everything.

Find out beforehand from the photog how long it will be before you get images back. You don't wanna shoot and get nothing from it.

HTH, have fun!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 15, 2009)

Good luck LilMaMa!
may sound like a stupid question, but when you're doin photoshoots like this, does the model provide her own foundation? Or do have to come ready with every shade in the rainbow?


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 15, 2009)

The model shouldn't provide her foundation. that's your job as the MUA, as she might bring something not good for photography (which is a lot of commercial makeup e.g  Clinique or L'oreal. Even the wrong mac foundation can mess you up, what if she brings something with spf 15 and they are using hard, direct light in a studio? Major greasy look) or something that doesn't match her. If the model brings her only mascara, you can use the tube's wand on her. If she doesn't have her mascara, use yours, but have disposable wands to avoid double-dipping and contaminating your own mascara. If she has any allergies, let the talent inform you beforehand. have some alcohol at hand to spray your palette, pencils with and dry them before using on the talent.


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Good luck LilMaMa!
may sound like a stupid question, but when you're doin photoshoots like this, does the model provide her own foundation? Or do have to come ready with every shade in the rainbow?_

 

you don't need every shade, you can get enough shades and mix or even mix foundation from grease paints of black, white, yellow, red and blue.

and also watch what the model is wearing while you're applying the makeup. That might not seen like a lot, but colours throw tones on people's faces and make you miss the talent's undertone. White/black usually works. Better yet, do the wrist check (colour of veins under skin) and figure out if she's a red, yellow, or neutral.


----------

